# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Εργασία σε Κρουαζιερόπλοιο

## manch84

Καλημέρα στο forum,


Είμαι νέος εδώ και θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας πάνω στο θέμα της εργασίας σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 


Σπούδασα πληροφορική (κάτοχος μεταπτυχιακού ) και εργάζομαι στον χώρο αυτόν τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια, όμως το μεγάλο μου όνειρο και επιθυμία είναι να εργαστώ στην θάλασσα συνδυάζοντας το επάγγελμα που σπούδασα με την μεγάλη μου αγάπη, μιας και προέρχομαι από οικογένεια που είχε εργαστεί στο παρελθόν σε αυτήν. 


Τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες στέλνω επισταμένα το βιογραφικό μου σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες που ειδικεύονται στον χώρο της κρουαζιέρας, μιας και το αντικείμενο που σπούδασα ( πληροφορική )  υπάρχει μόνο στα κρουαζιερόπλοια, on board ΙΤ Department.  


Σχεδόν όλες τις φορές όμως, η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν αρνητική λέγοντας πως δεν πληρώ τα κριτήρια για την συγκεκριμένη θέση. Στην συνέχεια, έπεσα και θύμα απάτης, που με ανάγκασε να κάνω καταγγελία, γιατί είχα στείλει τα προσωπικά μου έγγραφα. Άλλοι πάλι μου υποσχέθηκαν εργασία αλλά θα έπρεπε να τους πληρώσω πρώτα και έτσι λοιπόν έφτασα σήμερα να αναρωτιέμαι πόσο δύσκολο είναι να εργαστεί ένας πρωτόμπαρκος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 


Το βιογραφικό μου πιστεύω πως είναι αρκετά δυνατό μιας και έχω 5 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία σε μεγάλες εταιρίες. Το μόνο βέβαια μειονέκτημα μου είναι, η ελλείψει εργασίας στην θάλασσα. Στην κατοχή μου επίσης έχω και έγκυρο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο όπως και διαβατήριο. 


Γι’ αυτό το λόγο σήμερα γράφω στο forum, περιμένοντας τις δικές σας γνώμες.
Σας ευχαριστώ, Φώτης.

----------


## manch84

καλήμερα στο forum,

Όποιος φίλος γνωρίζει πράκτορες που ασχολούνται με πληρώματα κρουαζιεροπλοιων, μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα pm; 
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Michael

Θα σου πρότεινα να αφού το επιθυμείς τόσο να συνεχίσεις να στελενεις βιογραφικά κατευθείαν στις εταιρίες. Βέβαια εκτιμώ ότι αυτές οι θέσεις δεν είναι και παραπολλές οπότε δύσκολα πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθεί κάτι. Σχετικά με τα κρίτηρία κτην καταλληλότητα σου για την θέση, τους έχεις ρωτήσει ποιά κρίτηρία είναι αυτά; Είναι σχετικά με το καθαυτό κομμάτι του ΙΤ ή με τα ναυτικά πιστοποιητικά; Αν είναι για το πρώτο θα πρέπει να δεις τι ζητάνε για να να το αναφέρεις στο επόμενο βιογραφικό αν το έχεις. Αν είναι για κάποιο ναυτικό πιστοποιητικό (π.χ. σωστικά ή ή πιστοποιητικό ρορο) να το αποκτήσεις. Βέβαια απο την στιγμή που λέσ ότι έχεις φυλλάδιο υπόθε΄τω ότι έχεις ήδη τα σωστικά. Επειδή αυτές οι θέσεις είναι προφανώς ελάχιστες φαντάζωμαι ότι δύσκολά θα τρυπώσεις παρεκτός αν τύχει την στιγμή που στέλνεις το βιογραφικό να έχουν ανάγκη και να μην βρίσκουν άλλον. Θα σου προτεινα επίσης να διρευνήσεις τους γνωστούς και συγγενείς σου αν ξέρουν κάποιον που είναι ήδη σε κρουαζερόπλοια που θα μπορούσες να τον ρωτήσεις αν μπορέι να σε φέρει σε επαφή με τον υπέυθυνο πληρωμάτων και να σε ΄χει υπόψιν του. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να μπαρκαρεις αρχικά σε άλλο άσχετο πόστο π.χ. στην ρεσεψιόν ή σαν καμαρωτάκι  και μετά να κανείς τα κονέ σου όντας μέσα στο πλοιο και στην εταιρία. Βέβαια δε είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο να δουλέυεις σαν καμαρωτακι αν έχεις ήδη προυπηρεσία ως ΙΤ, κάθε άλλο... Επίσης έχεις πληροφορίες για το τι λεφτά παίζουν; Μήπως στην στεριά μπορέις να βγάλεις περισσότερα; Γενικά στην πληροφορική υπάρχουν πολλές καλές ευκαιρίες και στην ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, αν σου αρέσουν τα αξίδια σε άλλες χώρες.  Αν απλά σου αρέσει η θάλασσα σκέψου μήπως να ασχοληθείς με την ιστιοπλοία σαν χόμπυ. Τέλος υπάρχει και η επιλογή της εργασίας σε μια ναυτιλιακή (όχι απαράιτητα κρουζιεροπλοίων αλλα και ποντοπόρων) στην στεριά και ίσως να υπάρχουν καποιες φορές που θα μπορέις να πηγαίνεις στο πλοίο για την εγκατάσταση δίκτύου ή την επισκευή και συντήρηση του. Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από κρουζερόπλοια αλλα πιστέυω ότι δεν έιναι και το πιο ευκολό αυτό που επιδιώκεις και δεν είμαι και σίγουρός αν είναι και το πιο συμφέρον. Εσύ όμως ξέρεις τι θες  και ίδιος αποφασίζεις. Αν πραγματικά σ' αρεσει κυνήγησέ το αλλά σκέψου κα τις εναλλακτικές.

----------

